

This Technology Wants You to Read Less - drakaal
http://gizmodo.com/5974390/well-thats-insulting-this-technology-wants-you-to-read-less
Gizmodo tanked this auto-summarization tool which works on most browsers, Android, and iOS (as soon as Apple approves it)  Summarize anything on the web, even on your phone.
======
drakaal
Apparently everyone whoever cried TLDR is a jackass, and the makers of the
software are "ILLITERATE JERKBAGS" <http://gizmodo.com/illiterate-jerkbags/>
despite a comment that "the technology does exactly what it says it does",
which is to allow users to shorten long form content to whatever length works
for them.

